# eating chips with chopsticks



## HungryForCereal (Apr 8, 2017)

what do you guys think of eating chips with chopsticks? I sometimes eat chips with chopsticks if i dont want my fingers to be greasy.


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2017)

You could use a fork.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2017)

Is that a new trend people are doing?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2017)

what the hell


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> what the hell



I wonder if people do it to feel Asian or something? 

Edit: Sorry for questioning something that confuses me, I forgot people can't speak anymore without people getting offended.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I wonder if people do it to feel Asian or something?



in that case, the "chopsticks" have to be pocky


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> in that case, the "chopsticks" have to be pocky


Aww man. I love pocky.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 8, 2017)

did you say grease? well say hello to my friends, they're comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2017)

Lmao that's some weeb **** what's next you gonna eat cereal with a ramen spoon and cut ur steak with a katana

Just use a napkin after youre done


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww man. I love pocky.



I mean there's nothing wrong with liking it

but you can't deny its weeb-status relation either


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean there's nothing wrong with liking it
> 
> but you can't deny its weeb-status relation either


I suppose there's a little "weeb" in me. But That's just all I got in the weeb thingy.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2017)

If it works for you, then it works for you. I actually don't think it's such a bad idea, but I have no idea how to use chop sticks


----------



## Esphas (Apr 8, 2017)

watashi wa ai to use chopstick on chips desu gomenesai arigato ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> did you say grease? well say hello to my friends, they're comfy and easy to wear.
> 
> View attachment 197115



Are you thinking of dissecting a chip or something with those gloves? Lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2017)

Esphas said:


> watashi wa ai to use chopstick on chips desu gomenesai arigato ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?



never do that again


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2017)

.,, just wash your hands after.??? that sounds weird and too complicated. if u rly dont wanna get greasy hands u could pour out chips on a napkin and put it up 2 ur mouth and b like Nom Nom Nom . usung chopsticks is /:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 8, 2017)

wow what an unbelievably controversial subject


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 8, 2017)

Why can't you just use a fork lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> b like Nom Nom Nom . usung chopsticks is /:



Sometimes I can't tell if you're being serious or not, but either way it's funny


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> .,, just wash your hands after.??? that sounds weird and too complicated. if u rly dont wanna get greasy hands u could pour out chips on a napkin and put it up 2 ur mouth and b like Nom Nom Nom . usung chopsticks is /:



I couldn't stop laughing at the nom nom nom part, thank you.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 8, 2017)

No, but i like LD's suggestion of using pocky as chopsticks because chocolate plus potato chips = good stuff imo...


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 8, 2017)

chopstick.s... yes umm... whatever works


----------



## dearjenna (Apr 8, 2017)

i mean if that technique works for you, go for it. i feel like chips would just crumble - but if i do eat chips it's usually kinda thin/frail Lays so that might be part of the issue. 

unless you're from another country and you mean what i would call fries/french fries. in which case, that might not be so difficult, but i'd probably just grab a fork over chopsticks for something like that.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 8, 2017)

dearjenna said:


> i mean if that technique works for you, go for it. i feel like chips would just crumble - but if i do eat chips it's usually kinda thin/frail Lays so that might be part of the issue.
> 
> unless you're from another country and you mean what i would call fries/french fries. in which case, that might not be so difficult, but i'd probably just grab a fork over chopsticks for something like that.



Thank YOU. I was wondering why people suggested he eat chips with a fork. I said to myself, "Wouldn't the chips just snap apart?"


----------



## seliph (Apr 8, 2017)

yall ever heard of napkins


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 8, 2017)

My mom grew up in Japan and she does this, I thought it was strange.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2017)

What's a chip? Over here your version of "chips" is "crisps", so I'm not really sure what I feel about this.

Neither scenario makes much sense, though.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2017)

My brother outright refuses to eat maple bacon chips because they leave a smell even after he washes his hands and is afraid he'll get the scent on his electronics.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes whatever does the job and if you like it c;


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2017)

I'll just let someone put the chips in my mouth if my hands are busy  But whatever floats your boat, I guess. You'll probably appreciate every chip you eat that way.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you talking about chips like, a bag of chips, or like french fries? Because no matter how a fried potato is served to me I'm using my hands to shovel them into my body at top speed.


----------



## moonford (Apr 9, 2017)

Bowie said:


> What's a chip? Over here your version of "chips" is "crisps", so I'm not really sure what I feel about this.
> 
> Neither scenario makes much sense, though.



Oh yes! I forgot that Americans call them chips.

I don't care either way though, its dumb.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 9, 2017)

i'm thinking that pic of oscar isaac eating cheetos w/ chopsticks


----------



## Abbaba (Apr 9, 2017)

My dad eats spaghetti with chopsticks if that sounds weird, chips and chopsticks though that sounds pretty good


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

what kind of chip tho


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 9, 2017)

I did it before out of curiosity, and it's actually quite comfortable. But I'd look like a massive weeb, and that would be an insult to me. Perhaps most of my interests do link back to Japan one way or another, but if I got mistaken for a weeb that would be an insult to my knowledge lmao (as weebs don't really know anything about Japan, do they...)


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2017)

Abbaba said:


> My dad eats spaghetti with chopsticks if that sounds weird, chips and chopsticks though that sounds pretty good



i mean.,,. spaghetti is kinda like noodles so i can understand that. but chips??? why


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 9, 2017)

I'd only use chopsticks with asian food.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 9, 2017)

Anyone who eats chips with chopsticks is either a disgrace to humanity or an otherworldly genius


----------



## N a t (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm kinda indifferent to how I eat my foods, and how others eat theirs. If I wanted to eat chips and not get my hands greasy, I'd use whatever was around, or just wipe my hands off constantly I guess. When I eat sushi, and get a small-ish desert like ice cream mochi, I use my chopsticks because they're handy. Whatever I have easy access to is the best option for me, and it really all depends on the food.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 10, 2017)

You know we have this amazing thing called soap and when you put it on your hands and wash them under water, you can clean them. 

I know it's crazy


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

*Not wanting to get hands dirty* as if I'm not lying in bed rn pouring the chips from the bag directly into my mouth like some kind of snack demon...


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

12


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2017)

I would ask what kind of chips, but it doesn't matter, I don't use chopsticks for either, I just wash my hands afterwards using this fabulous new invention called a sink.


----------



## moonford (Apr 10, 2017)

toycapsule said:


> As an asian person, never in my whole career of asianness have I heard of eating potato chips w chopsticks??
> If any of my family saw me doing that they would smack my hands!!
> 
> in japan however you can buy these,
> ...



I knew there would the something like that for crisps, lol.

I meant in general by the way about the chopsticks, people who aren't Asian use chopsticks to feel more Asian if that's understandable? It's ridiculous of course, they could use a fork or their fingers but nope...chopsticks because, I hate using this term, their weebs. I know people like this but it doesn't apply to anyone who is interested in Asian culture.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2017)

be honest, how many of you are going to try this now just to see if you have the skills???

_:::raises hand:::_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> be honest, how many of you are going to try this now just to see if you have the skills???
> 
> _:::raises hand:::_



seeing as my skills with chopsticks are nonexistent, nah

someone send me some big bags of chips though, so I can have something to snack on for the month


----------



## Cailey (Apr 10, 2017)

weird but not the weirdest thing I've heard of.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm assuming you mean chips as in the potatos wedges kind.
 Not the ones from the packet xD I think people here are confused by that. 
But yes I do use chopsticks sometimes because I don't want my hands to be greasy lol.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 12, 2017)

lmao at some people assuming im doing this to feel asian. FYI im asian not white for christ sake. i dont even know using chopsticks to eat chips was a japanese thing? thats not gonna stop me from using chopsticks anyway. My friend suggested this to me so i thought why not. And yes, i use hands most of the times when eating chips. the only time i use chopsticks for chips are when im on my laptop doing stuff like projects. damn judgmental pricks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

im talking about crisps. those packet kinds. we call them chips in my country.


----------



## moonford (Apr 12, 2017)

Spear said:


> lmao at some people assuming im doing this to feel asian. FYI im asian not white for christ sake. i dont even know using chopsticks to eat chips was a japanese thing? thats not gonna stop me from using chopsticks anyway. My friend suggested this to me so i thought why not. And yes, i use hands most of the times when eating chips. the only time i use chopsticks for chips are when im on my laptop doing stuff like projects. damn judgmental pricks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im talking about crisps. those packet kinds. we call them chips in my country.



I don't think you're doing it to feel Asian? In fact I wasn't even talking about you directly, I was talking about the topic as a whole.

I was questioning whether or not people do it to feel Asian, because I thought it was a new weeb trend or something, because I've never heard of it before. It's not the weirdest thing a person can do and I don't mind it, it's actually kinda smart. 

"Judgemental pricks", nobody here insulted you and even if they did they probably didn't try to or want to. I guess I'm a prick for questioning why somebody would eat crisps with chopsticks instead of their hand, not the worst thing I've been called, thank you. 

Bye....don't really care about this anymore.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2017)

Spear said:


> lmao at some people assuming im doing this to feel asian. FYI im asian not white for christ sake. i dont even know using chopsticks to eat chips was a japanese thing? thats not gonna stop me from using chopsticks anyway. My friend suggested this to me so i thought why not. And yes, i use hands most of the times when eating chips. the only time i use chopsticks for chips are when im on my laptop doing stuff like projects. damn judgmental pricks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im talking about crisps. those packet kinds. we call them chips in my country.



I don't think anyone was talking to you directly, just to people who do it as a whole ;;

But anyway, is it really that big of a deal to rinse your hands afterwards like uh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2017)

Spear said:


> damn judgmental pricks.



nice attitude


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

i've never done it, personally i'd use a fork if i didn't want my hands to get greasy.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2017)

I can honestly say that I never tried it, but it sounds kinda neat!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 12, 2017)

Not chips, but I use chopsticks to eat Flamin' Hot Cheetohs with. Easier to grab the little buggers with, and the red dye is damn near impossible to wash off from your fingers.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 12, 2017)

I use chopsticks too, for chips and popcorn but I use a fork with cup ramen. 
I started doing this because of an Asian friend and thought it makes sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toycapsule said:


> As an asian person, never in my whole career of asianness have I heard of eating potato chips w chopsticks??
> If any of my family saw me doing that they would smack my hands!!
> 
> in japan however you can buy these,
> ...



Really? Well I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I knew there would the something like that for crisps, lol.
> 
> I meant in general by the way about the chopsticks, people who aren't Asian use chopsticks to feel more Asian if that's understandable? It's ridiculous of course, they could use a fork or their fingers but nope...chopsticks because, I hate using this term, their weebs. I know people like this but it doesn't apply to anyone who is interested in Asian culture.



Try using a fork with potato chips! lol It's easier using chopsticks...or fingers, but when you are at the computer and need both hands and don't feel like getting up to wash your hands after each chip. I also use pincer but chopsticks are better if you are eating from the family bag because longer. It's ridiculous to assume that people would use those just to feel more Asian, what the heck? There are things easier to do with chopsticks, like tempura for instance.

Everybody should try it at least once, then use the method that suits you more. Don't care about what other people think, the first time my friend brought chopsticks in the theater to eat her popcorn I thought it was strange, but when I tried it, I thought it was a wonderful idea.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 12, 2017)

Let's keep this more lighthearted.  It's _really_ not something to get worked up over this time. 

On topic, I eat any finger foods (chips, fries, crackers, etc.) with a fork or other utensil.  I have a weird hangup about feeling any type of food residue on my fingers/hands as I have it in my head that it'll get all over the house and "contaminate" my living space, so... yeah.  Not something I talk about often but it's a thing I do and have always done.  I still wash my hands before and after eating, but I swear I can still feel food residue (especially oils) on my hands after eating/washing so simplify it for myself by using a fork.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 12, 2017)

This sounds like a good idea. I will try it and report back.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Not chips, but I use chopsticks to eat Flamin' Hot Cheetohs with. Easier to grab the little buggers with, and the red dye is damn near impossible to wash off from your fingers.



oh yeah, the chips seasoning- good point! i just ate some doritos just now, next time imma think about some chopstix...


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 12, 2017)

Aniko said:
			
		

> Really? Well I do.



No need for the attitude, I was genuinely trying to be helpful. I just thought it was unusual, not bad or anything.




			
				Aniko said:
			
		

> Try using a fork with potato chips! lol It's easier using chopsticks...or fingers, but when you are at the computer and need both hands and don't feel like getting up to wash your hands after each chip. I also use pincer but chopsticks are better if you are eating from the family bag because longer. It's ridiculous to assume that people would use those just to feel more Asian, what the heck? There are things easier to do with chopsticks, like tempura for instance.



Also, how are you an english speaking asian, and you do not know about the weird things non-asian do to act asian?
I can't go to my local japanese grocery store without seeing someone who looks like they fell in a bargain bin at hot topic, and of course, they're wearing cat ears or something equally mortifying. Everyone knows about weaboos. 
I think people jumped to thinking that was the case, because the majority of us easterners don't eat chips that way. Sure you do, but most of us don't.

I don't know why you're getting so worked up about a way of eating chips. You're the one who posted, "Does anyone else do this?" and when people said "No, that's odd, but okay." You got very defensive. 

You do you, friend. It's your life, even if you're not asian you can literally eat and do whatever you want with your food.


Also, what kind of fork could you eat chips with?? Wouldn't that just cause the chips to be crushed? Am I suppose to like catch them between the prongs of the utensil??


----------



## Thunder (Apr 12, 2017)

I usually put chips in a little plastic cup if i wanna avoid getting my hands greasy. My friend thinks I'm a weirdo for it, but at least I'm a weirdo without greasy hands. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2017)

What why

Ahem , i really dont care . If my fingers get greasy i just clean them on my pants , pretty gross but hey , its better than nothing.



and its better than eating chips with chopsticks


----------



## Aniko (Apr 12, 2017)

toycapsule said:


> No need for the attitude, I was genuinely trying to be helpful. I just thought it was unusual, not bad or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I didn't mean to be impolite, I was genuinely surprised by this. I'm not Asian (or English speaker) it was something an Asian friend was doing and it seems like a common thing for her and family and later I saw more people doing this.

Oh... I think you are confusing me with another person, I'm not the one who started that topic and I believe it's my first post, so I have nothing to be defensive about. I was just saying I was doing the same for ages and thought it was a great idea. Where I live I don't really see weeboo, and I don't even know what hot topic is D: but yes, people are free to use whatever they want to eat their chips. To me it would seem silly that someone would force themselves to use chopsticks just to feel Asian. Anyway.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 12, 2017)

I understand friend, I know what you mean!  It's okay, my bad, post can get all jumbled really quick!
Yes, this was more directed at the orginal poster, not you! My bad! I am very sorry friend!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 13, 2017)

toycapsule said:


> I understand friend, I know what you mean!  It's okay, my bad, post can get all jumbled really quick!
> Yes, this was more directed at the orginal poster, not you! My bad! I am very sorry friend!



No problem


----------

